# Re: Folder Lock Problem



## kuulme (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

Hi, i have a problem also, a friend of mine used Folder lock to lock some pictures. Her motherboard died and i've been trying to save files from her computer. i can get everything but the files that she put in folder lock. I cant even find them. If i try to search for the *.flk database it does not find anything. How can i find the files?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

Hi kuulme - Welcome to TSF,

I have created your orn Thread here.

==========================
Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode.
Copy the "Locker" folder to the desktop and delete the "Locked" folder. When a new Locker folder is created you can copy over the files from the original Locker folder.


----------



## kuulme (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

I have the HDD of the broken computer connected to my own computer through a usb connection. Does that mean i have to enter my computer in safe mode and then navigate myself to the external HDD-s program files section? or how does this work?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

Yes, please try it in a Safe Mode and see if you can access the removable drive.


----------



## kuulme (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

By "Locker" folder, do you mean the folder in Program files, where all the Folder Lock 6 files are, or should there be a special folder named Locker? Because i cannot seem to find it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Folder Lock Problem*

Do be in a safe side, create a new Folder in your C Drive and transfer any files that are stored from Folder Lock 6.


> do you mean the folder in Program files, where all the Folder Lock 6 files are


----------

